# CubingTime App



## Kirill Mamonov (Jan 27, 2020)

Many of you use the best and unique timer for training, competitions and contests cubingtime.com
Today we are proud to introduce CubingTime App! Now you can train and compete with the best cubes in the world right on your mobile devices anytime and anywhere!

Main features:
 The world's first timer for all WCA disciplines with the ability to instantly syncbetween the web version and the application
 Weekly contests with the best cubes of the world right on the screens of your smartphones
 Scramble scans - first time on iOS
 Gestures for easy use
 View past scramble on swipe
 Battle mode on a split screen
 Detailed statistics with the ability to share results with friends
 Session management
 Session synch with profile
 Split View on iPad

*Download for iOS*:
https://apps.apple.com/ru/app/cubingtime/id1487862305

*Download for Android*:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.heksray.cubingtime

Download and share your impressions in the comments!


----------



## SolidJoltBlue (Jan 27, 2020)

Is it possible to add some smart cube connectivity?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 27, 2020)

that's nice!

EDIT: wca inspection is not working


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 27, 2020)

I recommended to my friend


----------



## iBonhomme (Mar 25, 2020)

[email protected] does not work. what is " Scramble scans - first time on iOS" ?

Nice work.

could you please had :

- smartcube connectivity
- 3x3 subsets trainer/timer


----------



## Lilas ma (Sep 8, 2020)

I am using cubing time and I am finding it very helpful there is weekly contest and there are rooms and massages and friends , so what's your opinion about this website is it good or not ?

My profile page on cubing time link :





Musaa Cuber: speedcubers' profile | cubingtime.com – speedcuber's profile in the social network, devoted to speedcubing, speedsolving of the Rubik's cube


On cubingtime.com you will know who won the latest speedcubing competition, the current speedcubing champion and the fastest speedcuber. All results of Rubik's cube competitions are only on our website




cubingtime.com





I worked very hard to translate it

EDIT : If you tell something and i didn't answer that means i dont understand


----------



## That_RandomCuber_ (Jan 3, 2021)

I can't sign into the app for some reason. I type in my email and password, the it just says error. I don't know what I'm doing wrong


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 3, 2021)

Lilas ma said:


> I am finding it very helpful there is weekly contest and there are rooms and massages and friends



yeah the massages are very relaxing


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 3, 2021)

It is not on the UK app store any more.


Filipe Teixeira said:


> yeah the massages are very relaxing


Oh, thats nice to know


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> It is not on the UK app store any more.
> 
> Oh, thats nice to know


But it's still on Google Play


----------



## Shrek (Mar 13, 2022)

Uh idk if it's only for me but I think the app just broke


----------

